# Canon EOS 4D reference in Wifi remote app video



## Rab (Sep 19, 2012)

I was browsing the photos on Amazon's page yesterday for the 6D and watched this video: http://www.amazon.com/gp/mpd/permalink/m2OTAOA6NGA0HB/ref=ent_fb_link

At the 19 second mark, it sure looks to me that the app's header says 'Canon EOS 4D'. i have added a screenshot, but watch for yourself. For further research, see canons page for the EOS Remote app, it clearly shows how the 7D and 6D look in the header, and are nothing like what is in the video. http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/eos_remote.aspx

Commence Speculation. 

Rab


----------



## enraginangel (Sep 19, 2012)

Ooh...I hope the 4D doesn't make me regret my 5Dm3 purchase.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 19, 2012)

enraginangel said:


> Ooh...I hope the 4D doesn't make me regret my 5Dm3 purchase.



Well it would depend. Looking at the 1Ds3 vs. 5D2, the 5D2 had much better high ISO performance. A 4D body would likely be high MP, lower ISO range, and most likely poorer AF performance than the 5D3. If you do primarily studio work and no action/sports, yeah I could see a high MP, low ISO camera being "better." Again that would be a fairly specialized camera, which the 1Ds3 really was, more or less.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks 4D is going to have build-in WiFi and GPS. I really want that for my 5D3, so I can reduce the time to import my location information for my pictures.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 19, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> Looks 4D is going to have build-in WiFi and GPS. I really want that for my 5D3, so I can reduce the time to import my location information for my pictures.


Built in wi-fi, perhaps...built in GPS would mean a body similar to the 6D, which I'm not sure would make a lot of people happy


----------



## matukas (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't see 4D. For me it's more 1D than 4D.
Sounds like similar problem as early Mars face photos


----------



## pedroesteban (Sep 19, 2012)

It doesn't matter if it's called 1D or 4D. 
What this video suggests is that Canon is testing a new high end camera with integrated wifi.


----------



## mirekti (Sep 19, 2012)

pedroesteban said:


> It doesn't matter if it's called 1D or 4D.
> What this video suggests is that Canon is testing a new high end camera with integrated wifi.



...and it might take months/years to announce it yet more to shipp it


----------



## matukas (Sep 19, 2012)

If Canon's app webpage has 6D and 7D picture references, I assume that also 1DX could be included. If 7D has WiFi add-on, so has 1DX...


----------



## KyleSTL (Sep 19, 2012)

matukas said:
 

> I don't see 4D. For me it's more 1D than 4D.
> Sounds like similar problem as early Mars face photos





matukas said:


> If Canon's app webpage has 6D and 7D picture references, I assume that also 1DX could be included. If 7D has WiFi add-on, so has 1DX...


Then wouldn't it say '1D X'? Clearly it would not be referencing the 11-year-old 1D that has no way of connecting to Wifi.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 19, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> matukas said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see 4D. For me it's more 1D than 4D.
> ...



Exactly. It's not going to be 1D anything.


----------



## sama (Sep 19, 2012)

A canon wireless mobile adapter like the Nikon WU-1a is good enough for me for the time being...


----------



## pierceography (Sep 19, 2012)

sama said:


> A canon wireless mobile adapter like the Nikon WU-1a is good enough for me for the time being...



I'd love to see this happen. I've been longing for a feature like this for quite awhile.

Speculation on how long it might take to get to the 5Dm3 or 7D? Hopefully it's just a wireless mobile adapter and is mostly camera agnostic, as that would make the most sense.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 19, 2012)

Son of a..... and we had not stopped yapping about the 6D yet... 

Well if Craig (CR Guy) pulls the image... you know it's true


----------



## pierceography (Sep 19, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Son of a..... and we had not stopped yapping about the 6D yet...



I couldn't care less about the 6D. But a shooting remote that also happens to be my phone? THAT I care about.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 19, 2012)

pierceography said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Son of a..... and we had not stopped yapping about the 6D yet...
> ...



Me too but I also care about the resale value of my 5D3... which Adorama is bent upon crashing...


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 19, 2012)

Who wrote that app?
Canon? Or just some guy who works elsewhere?

If canon wrote it, then ok, it's more believable.
But still, 4 in Chinese / Japanese is 四, 'sì' in Mandarin. Death is 死, 'sǐ'.

They've just proven that there will be no G13 or G14 (14, 十四, 'shī sì', sounds like 尸死, 'shī sǐ', 'dead corpse', 逝 shì means die, 弑 shì means 'murder a superior' (yes, I just went through my dictionary and found them)).

In short, they're a superstitious bunch (or at least, they acknowledge that their customers are), there will never be an EOS 4D.
I'm guessing that some other guy wrote the app, and it's a typo, he really meant to write '3D', which will be the kick-ass high-MP camera we're all waiting for


----------



## Z (Sep 20, 2012)

As I'm sure has been pointed out before, superstition never stopped Nikon releasing the D4.


----------



## lonelywhitelights (Sep 20, 2012)

It could of course just be a typo?


----------



## unfocused (Sep 20, 2012)

lonelywhitelights said:


> It could of course just be a typo?



What! You let logic get in the way of a good conspiracy theory. How could you!

Let's see, the video is clearly promoting the new remote function of the 6D. The camera shown is clearly the 6D and when you go to the Canon website link, it's all about the 6D (and the 7D, which is pretty interesting actually). So, either a typo or more likely the graphic designer of the iPhone image was told to obscure the model number for some reason. Definitely not a "4" and not significant anyway.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 20, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> Z said:
> 
> 
> > As I'm sure has been pointed out before, superstition never stopped Nikon releasing the D4.
> ...



nonsense maybe, but i'd take the lack of G13 and G14 as a bit of a pointer...

(still, whatever they call it, I hope it's the big MP body and not as disappointing as the 5D mk2.01 they just released)


----------



## lonelywhitelights (Sep 20, 2012)

I have another idea - apart from it being a typo.

It could be "Canon EOS ID" as in Identity

it could be a default name for the camera inside the app - like how iPhones and iPods have default names in iTunes that you can change to suit your quirky nature 

so yes, I vote that "Canon EOS ID" is a customizable name that you can give to your camera inside the phone app.


----------



## justsomedude (Sep 20, 2012)

I have no idea what the heck that is. It doesn't look like a "4" an "I" or a "1". It just looks whacky! Maybe just a placeholder for an as-yet-unnamed DSLR body? Beats me.

Also, has anyone else noticed that there are TWO status bars in the photo? Clearly some funky photoshop was going on at Canon central. Two clocks, two wifi symbols...

WTF?


----------



## Gcon (Sep 20, 2012)

It'll be the 4D for sure. Guaranteed. Why? Think about it.

7D - taken
6D - taken
5D - taken
4D - free
3D - misleading. Consumers will think "Dimension" rather than "Digital"
2D - misleading. Consumers will think "Dimension" rather than "Digital"
1D - taken

Of course it could be 8D or 9D, but really would they want to make it look worse from a numbering perspective than the 7D or 6D? No. they have nowhere else to go. 4D it is. Nikon did the right thing IMHO by putting the D in the front - another win to Nikon. (I'm a Canon fan but I call it like it is).


----------



## bhavikk (Sep 20, 2012)

I think it is a poorly rendered 1 actually, which would make more sense than 4 or typo.


----------



## FunPhotons (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks like a '4' to me. Pretty thin argument though, not sure I'd anticipate a new model based on this.


----------



## thebowtie (Sep 20, 2012)

Chances are - it's a screenshot of a development prototype of the app. It may have had the working name of "4D" and been changed to 6D for release.
Either way, it requires a WiFi connection (which only the 6D has as a built-in feature) - so I think that's the situation.


----------



## bvukich (Sep 20, 2012)

Gcon said:


> Nikon did the right thing IMHO by putting the D in the front - another win to Nikon. (I'm a Canon fan but I call it like it is).



The funny thing is Canon had the D in the front first (D2000, D30, D60), but then moved it to the end starting with the 1D (although the D60 came out just after the 1D).


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 20, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Gcon said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon did the right thing IMHO by putting the D in the front - another win to Nikon. (I'm a Canon fan but I call it like it is).
> ...



Yeah, nikon did it first with the F1, F2, F5, F90, etc.
I presume that meant F for F-Mount, but nowadays it's more like F for Film, and the D1 is D for Digital.
Once Canon realised that names like D30 and D60 were going to create problems, they changed it to 1D etc.

Still, I don't buy the "we can't have an EOS 3D because people will think it takes 3Dimensional photos". If you're that stupid to buy a (presumably) $4000 camera just 'thinking' it takes 3D photos, you deserve it. "A fool and his money are soon parted" is the expression i'm thinking of.
But a big MP camera called 2D, why not?


----------



## mirekti (Sep 20, 2012)

As Canon is running out of the free names I belive they gonna come up with a revolutionary sensor that has 16EV and it will be used in all new dslr-s so the modles will be named Canon HDR-1, Canon HDR-70... ;-)


----------



## sama (Sep 20, 2012)

It looks like EOS 10 to me......haha


----------



## Ricku (Sep 20, 2012)

mirekti said:


> As Canon is running out of the free names I belive they gonna come up with a revolutionary sensor that has *16EV* and it will be used in all new dslr-s so the modles will be named Canon HDR-1, Canon HDR-70... ;-)


If Canon does that, I will forgive them for everything.


----------



## Positron (Sep 20, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> But still, 4 in Chinese / Japanese is 四, 'sì' in Mandarin. Death is 死, 'sǐ'.
> 
> They've just proven that there will be no G13 or G14 (14, 十四, 'shī sì', sounds like 尸死, 'shī sǐ', 'dead corpse', 逝 shì means die, 弑 shì means 'murder a superior' (yes, I just went through my dictionary and found them)).



While I do doubt that they will use 4 because they want to protect sales from superstitious customers, it's worth mentioning a couple things. For one, while 4 is "shi", in Japanese it can also be read "yon", which lacks the same connotation. Two, even when read as "shi", 4D becomes シディー ("shidii"), which is incredibly close in pronunciation to シーディー ("CD"). Admittedly, naming a camera EOS CD might be even more confusing than 3D, but pick your poison.

As for the screenshot, to me it looks like an upside-down shime (〆), which by itself doesn't mean much.


----------



## ronderick (Sep 20, 2012)

Now, I guess Canon is really avoiding the label "3D". :'(

I hope they're not thinking of introducing a product for every single digit "D"...


----------



## AG (Sep 20, 2012)

thebowtie said:


> Chances are - it's a screenshot of a development prototype of the app. It may have had the working name of "4D" and been changed to 6D for release.
> Either way, it requires a WiFi connection (which only the 6D has as a built-in feature) - so I think that's the situation.



I will take your theory and put on my tinfoil hat...

/conspiracy mode on

What if this was all just a big ruse to get people talking about the app? I mean its not hard to replace details such as the number in a video, just takes a few mins in after effects. 
Or better still the company that made the app purposely put the name 4D in there for another camera then took the video knowing full well that it would raise interest on the net and get people talking about their app.

Because lets face it, before this mystery screen grab/video how many people knew about this app? and how many MORE know about it now?

you decide 

/tinfoil hat mode off

But all seriousness i don't know why the new camera couldn't be a 2D. especially if they were to double their current highest MP number. So suddenly we have the new canon 2D 2x the MP* of the Canon 5Dmk3 (*=48MP) . 

Or something corny like that.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Sep 20, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Who wrote that app?
> Canon? Or just some guy who works elsewhere?
> 
> If canon wrote it, then ok, it's more believable.
> ...



YES YES! Most of us Chinese do not like even hate the number 4 'cause it is pronounced as “si”, which means DEATH. Numbers for vehicles contain 4 are mostly disliked. The “4D” pronounced as “死滴" which means the deaths. We prefer number 8 as it sounds like “發", which means big money will hit you! If Canon releases EOS 888D, it will be very good for China marketing.


----------



## krjc (Sep 20, 2012)

Next camera will have 36 megs and they will be calling it 36DD, keep you eyes peeled :


----------



## AG (Sep 20, 2012)

krjc said:


> Next camera will have 36 megs and they will be calling it 36DD, keep you eyes peeled :



HAHAHHA

And all the photographers that use it will complain about having sore backs.


----------



## xrazor (Sep 20, 2012)

Do you think it is possible that the 6D was original going to be named the 4D. As a step below the 5D.
The demo could of been shot with the 4D name and Canon decided to name it the 6D.


----------



## AG (Sep 20, 2012)

xrazor said:


> Do you think it is possible that the 6D was original going to be named the 4D. As a step below the 5D.
> The demo could of been shot with the 4D name and Canon decided to name it the 6D.



It was always going to be the 6D if naming convention is followed

*1D *Pro Journalist style
*2-4D* Needs to be better than the 5D but different market to the 1D (and we have already ruled out the 3D) think High MP Studio camera
*5D* Pro Landscape/Video
*6D* Less than a 5D
*7D* Pro Crop Camera
*8-9D* Less than a 7D somehow??

The only other thing that it could have been would have been a 70D but obviously Canon decided against that idea.


----------



## dhofmann (Sep 20, 2012)

I can understand avoiding a car or a floor number with the number 4 in it, because plenty of people are killed in cars and buildings. But when was the last time someone was killed by a camera?


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 20, 2012)

dhofmann said:


> I can understand avoiding a car or a floor number with the number 4 in it, because plenty of people are killed in cars and buildings. But when was the last time someone was killed by a camera?



When was the last time religions and beliefs made logic sense? 8)


----------



## pakosouthpark (Sep 20, 2012)

lots of 5d mk3 owners jealous about this wifi spec from 6d


----------



## Fishnose (Sep 20, 2012)

"Although, the Japanese don’t like the number 4 all that much, as it means death" (from front page)

Oh, nonsense. If the figure 4 was unusable in Japan, how then would Nikon sell any D4 cameras?


----------



## sama (Sep 20, 2012)

dhofmann said:


> I can understand avoiding a car or a floor number with the number 4 in it, because plenty of people are killed in cars and buildings. But when was the last time someone was killed by a camera?


Totally agreed. I don't believe that people are that superstitious. Btw, what about the previous successful 40D, 400D and 450D - they all have a "4" in their model number.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 20, 2012)

Why is not there a 2D?

Absence of 3D and 4D may be explained. But what explains the absence of 2D?

And what should the features be of 8D and 9D, if they ever come to the world? 

1D-5D-6D are full frame.

7D is crop.
10D (and onwards) are crop too.

So 8D and 9D should logically be crops. How should/would they be different from 7D and 60D/70D?

for fun.....


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 20, 2012)

It clearly reads eos-1D.


----------



## Musouka (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, 4 is synonym with 'death' in Japanese but that didn't stop Nikon from releasing the D4. 

If this 4D has the WiFi and GPS built-in, would that mean it will have a less sealed body?


----------



## knocker (Sep 20, 2012)

Just looked at this on high res mon 27" and its clearly a 1 (one) not a 4 it is a slight spill of the pixel from the left side of the one that makes it look like a 4


----------



## Mushin (Sep 20, 2012)

Musouka said:


> Yes, 4 is synonym with 'death' in Japanese but that didn't stop Nikon from releasing the D4.



No, synonym would be 4 _means_ "death". It doesn't. It just _sounds _like "death" (homonym.) 

In any case, in Japanese at least, "4D" wouldn't be read as "shi-dii". It would be pronounced either "yon-dii" or, quite likely "fou-dii" (as in the English "four" pronounced in Japanese.) I'm pretty sure the 7D is pronounced "sebun-dii" and not "shichi-dii" or "nana-dii". China may be a different matter, but the name shouldn't be a big deal in Japan. Though, a camera called "Canon EOS Death" would be pretty awesome in my book ;D


----------



## BumpyMunky (Sep 20, 2012)

unfocused said:


> it's all about the 6D (and the 7D, which is pretty interesting actually).



Re: 7D. I thought so too. My first thought was that it would be done via the WFT, but that exists for other higher-end bodies as well. Why would they pick the 7D for the promo, and not the 1D-X (for 5D3) for example? Maybe they figure a Wifi app isn't "pro" enough for those owners... Like the cost of the WFTs isn't enough discouragement.

That, or there's a new 7D in the works with integrated Wifi.....


----------



## rpt (Sep 20, 2012)

dhofmann said:


> I can understand avoiding a car or a floor number with the number 4 in it, because plenty of people are killed in cars and buildings. But when was the last time someone was killed by a camera?


Well princess Di comes to mind...

On the other hand, if you call somebody princess Di and she obliges, I guess you can only pin so much blame on the camera...


----------



## Wahoowa (Sep 20, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> If canon wrote it, then ok, it's more believable.
> But still, 4 in Chinese / Japanese is 四, 'sì' in Mandarin. Death is 死, 'sǐ'.
> 
> They've just proven that there will be no G13 or G14 (14, 十四, 'shī sì', sounds like 尸死, 'shī sǐ', 'dead corpse', 逝 shì means die, 弑 shì means 'murder a superior' (yes, I just went through my dictionary and found them)).



So, it's gonna be named 4D then. And it will be their 'killer" camera.


----------



## Fishnose (Sep 20, 2012)

rpt said:


> On the other hand, if you call somebody princess Di and she obliges, I guess you can only pin so much blame on the camera...



Funnneeeeeee.....


----------



## thepancakeman (Sep 20, 2012)

Mushin said:


> Though, a camera called "Canon EOS Death" would be pretty awesome in my book ;D



I'd buy it!


----------



## Diko (Sep 20, 2012)

thebowtie said:


> Chances are - it's a screenshot of a development prototype of the app. It may have had the working name of "4D" and been changed to 6D for release.
> Either way, it requires a WiFi connection (which only the 6D has as a built-in feature) - so I think that's the situation.



I kind of share your idea. I think that they were preparing 4D - 40 MP ;-)

Than suddenly came to the knowledge that NIKON gets a new low cost FF. Probably from someone that was testing in the wild. So they decided to make a smaller version. Cut it off and the 6D came out. 

I am sure they always have a few CMOS on the table ;-) Just don't know which one when to use. Usually the marketting dep. makes such decisions.

So for the 4D they were maybe preparing some advertisments when a last-minute decision was taken to release 6D. That is why we have a delay from 2-3 months from the NIKON model. They needed that time to adopt the manufacturing details... and tests....

This is my idea ;-)


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 21, 2012)

Cannon Man said:


> It clearly reads eos-1D.



Agree. To think that's a four is wishful thinking


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Sep 21, 2012)

its only software, so i will ignore this like everything new until its finalized there we can say for sure, but the pic at the bend its very low to the bottom where a 4 will fit in perfectly. Either way its a new product and im happy to see canon doing some updating.


----------

